# Women



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

OK, in every household I think there is always one person who tends to over-treat their dogs more than the other . Gwen has a bad habit of always wanting to treat Molly whenever we have a snack. I just came upstairs to our computer / TV/ bedroom with a couple of ice cream bars. And Gwen says ,"didn't you bring Molly something?" And I'd be willing to bet that when it comes to who's the biggest treat dispenser in most families ,it would be the WOMAN. Let's hear you deny it girls. And to the few guys out there, I need your support on this ound:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Not going to deny it, Dave. My two get treats during/after grooming. Jack does no grooming. The 'boys' get treats when we work on training skills. Any guess who does the training exercises/work? (hint - it isn't Jack) :evil:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

You're only half excused. I bet the other non-event times , it's you. Fess up Linda LOL


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Actually, Dave, treats are pretty much reserved for those times. With Finn having allergy issues, and Augie being a bit heavier than I think he should be, we are kind of stingy with treats around here. I wish someone would come in and remove MY treats!!! Since I seem to be short on willpower! :biggrin1:


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Yeah, Dave, right you are but the reason we girls (in my case I use the word loosely) provide more goodies is that we are, by nature, more loving,more giving, more everything wonderful. Ask Molly  

Keeper's Mom (Shirley H)


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I am guilty of treating often, tiny treats...and I buy the doggy Ice cream and split one between the four. DH is stingy with the treats!!!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Riley gets his treats when he works for them. That means training (only me). The only other time he gets a treat from me is when I leave for work in the morning. I love him too much to make him fat!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Well, in this house I am because there is just me!

Now at my parent's between my mom and dad it is totally my Dad! He will constantly treat and he gives HUGE amounts. When I was visiting I had to tell him not to give Brody so much quantity at a time since over-treating will make his poop soft. Mostly I just roll with the flow when I'm there though.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Hmmm that's a tough one. Since I'm the one doing most of the training I think I do give Timmy the most treats. I try to keep treats for training and one at the end of the day if he's quiet when I feed the cats. Now my husband is the one who gives him his favorite treats "the no no's":frusty: like Cheese Its, pretzels, cheese, potato chips just to name few. My older daughter gives him veggies he likes raw string beans and carrots from her garden. I guess we're all a little guilty.


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

In my household it's the man who over-treats. And over-feeds. I try to establish boundaries for the health of the creatures, but he is just a softie. The only one who outdoes him is my mother, who as "grandma" spoils the creatures rotten. During her last visit she even taught the cat to sit in order to get cheese treats.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Well, Whimsy doesn't get too much in the way of treats. Maybe just a few charlie bears during the day when she does her little tricks for me or we play a game of "go find it". (Sometimes I just give her kisses instead LOL ) John will ask me first if he can give her something...I laid down the law to him early on about too many treats and believe it or not, he listened!


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

I do so much for the dogs already.... lol. I'm the main caregiver for them. My husband just enjoys their company. He doesn't believe in giving them treats or any kind of food. I don't like giving them people food. Louis does get a treat when he goes into his crate because I always want the crate to be positive. I've phased out treats for his potty training. So far so good. The over-treater is actually my father-in-law!! I need to have a good talk with him about no treats. I made the mistake of allowing a "few" treats for Louis, because Louis is scared of men. Now Louis wants to be my FIL's best friend, and I was shocked when I saw my FIL give three huge animal crackers and donuts to Louis. He always shares with his dog so he always wants to share with other dogs.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

except for training/grooming, which I do ALL of and healthy treats are DEF. given, it's my KIDS who are the worst offenders... Tillie is like a HAWK, hovering inches away from my kids because they ALWAYS "drop stuff". I swear her 3rd food group is goldfish crackers. ound:
and yes, my husband rarely gives Tillie treats. and IF he does it's like 1/2 a freaking HAMBURGER! sheesh! moderation people. moder.a.tion.!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

ShirleyH said:


> Yeah, Dave, right you are but the reason we girls (in my case I use the word loosely) provide more goodies is that we are, by nature, more loving,more giving, more everything wonderful. Ask Molly
> 
> Keeper's Mom (Shirley H)


I agree Shirl, that's why there are many more female dog trainers than males.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Kalico said:


> In my household it's the man who over-treats. And over-feeds. I try to establish boundaries for the health of the creatures, but he is just a softie. The only one who outdoes him is my mother, who as "grandma" spoils the creatures rotten. During her last visit she even taught the cat to sit in order to get cheese treats.


Yeah grandparents are the worst. ound:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

whimsy said:


> Well, Whimsy doesn't get too much in the way of treats. Maybe just a few charlie bears during the day when she does her little tricks for me or we play a game of "go find it". (Sometimes I just give her kisses instead LOL ) John will ask me first if he can give her something...I laid down the law to him early on about too many treats and believe it or not, he listened!


Good for you Evelyn , no wonder Whimsy retains her svelte appearance.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi almost never gets treats from me unless he's working. Even if I'm eating something I know he likes (like fruit) I'll make him work for his share. Dave...not so much. He's the push-over around here!:biggrin1:


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

I like to go often, he likes to go big. Same end result.


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Other people treating my dogs really irritates me. I am so stingy with treats because any coming from me have to be earned. My mom I have trained and understands my No treat rule but my dad does this and worst than anyone is my husband, I call him the human treat dispenser. Recently I told the DH if he continues with the non earned treats he can pay the show entry fees from now on as I feel he's not doing anything good by doing what he's doing. :frusty:


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

misstray said:


> Well, in this house I am because there is just me!
> 
> Now at my parent's between my mom and dad it is totally my Dad! He will constantly treat and he gives HUGE amounts. When I was visiting I had to tell him not to give Brody so much quantity at a time since over-treating will make his poop soft. Mostly I just roll with the flow when I'm there though.


Dave, this is a fun thread! Thanks!

In my house, usually there's only me, with ONE big exception! DogDaddy George comes, usually once a week, to stay with Camellia when I go on Hunt Day (weekly shopping).

Long, long ago, just after I met George and we got together, George would give the dogs huge treats. And too many. But he's always loved my dogs, and, unlike many men (ahem, David!), he usually follows my preferences for my dogs when I ask him to.

Most of the treats I give are tiny; I use them not so much in "training" as in "teaching," since Camellia retains some of the trauma she had before I got her - I don't know if the limibic system ever heals fully after lots of trauma.

So I purposely don't "train," but rather, try to give experience - it's almost the same thing, though.

We work on "Come" daily, in one way or another - and the treat there is usually - Camellia's meal! (I feed her twice a day, about 12 hours apart.)

But then also, I give treats to mark certain daily routines; these are ritual treats, to acknowledge the routines.

Camellia wasn't fully house-trained when she became my dog; it took me four months to get her house-trained (lost a ton of sleep) - partly because we ALSO had a move of house about six weeks after she arrived (that was pure hell; I never want to do that again!)

And STILL I sometimes give her treats for doing her stuff outside. She's been house-trained for well over a year now.

I AM careful with treats, as Camellia has a sensitive gut, to go with her environmental allergies! I also keep an eye on her weight, and it seems to be quite rock-solid - at 8.6 Kg (just short of 19 pounds - she IS nearly twice the size of breed standard!)

Sun, 1 Jul 2012 00:15:07 (PDT)


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice to have you back again Carol. Well it sure seems like most of us are at least having our dogs earn their treats, which is great. I',m a little surprised at how many hubbies are sometimes the culprits. Grandparents are the worst which doesn't surprise me. So long as we watch the calories that's important for sure. Nobody wants to kill their dogs with love. I like human food treats as much as possible. There's a LOT of crap out there. I like Eos turkey and sweet potato. I mean Molly likes it.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Dave and all,

It's SO hard to have them 'earn their treats' when they just have to look at you with the 'don't you love me anymore' eyes, but yes indeed not too many treats and not the wrong kind. A wonderful vet told me once that dogs don't care what they get as a treat just as long as they get 'something'. Our poor little Bolognese, Scampi, who had IBD could only have a tiny piece of sweet potato or one of his kibble pieces, but he thought that was okay.

Keeper's Mom (Shirley H)


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Shirl , I've already got you down as "culprit," after your first reply. But I put an asterix beside your name saying " handicapped by sad looking dog". ound:


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Yup, I'm guilty for sure, but to be truthful DH is worse. I am forever saying 'no' to another treat from him.

Keeper's Mom (Shirley H)


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

ShirleyH said:


> Yup, I'm guilty for sure, but to be truthful DH is worse. I am forever saying 'no' to another treat from him.
> 
> Keeper's Mom (Shirley H)


aaaahhh so now you're trying to get out of the penalty box Shirl. I'll change that from "culprit " to co-defendant . ound:


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Dave, FOR SURE you are a hangin' judge as they said in the old West!

Shirley H (Keeper's Mom)


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Well DH never gives Rosie anything unless I tell him to. I don't consider people food treats--just part of her diet. But last night DH brought up bowls of ice cream for us and I left Rosie a bite in the bowl. Is that considered treats or just feeding her?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Luciledodd said:


> Well DH never gives Rosie anything unless I tell him to. I don't consider people food treats--just part of her diet. But last night DH brought up bowls of ice cream for us and I left Rosie a bite in the bowl. Is that considered treats or just feeding her?


I suppose it's a treat if she doesn't normally get it. So you determine when , I guess that makes you the treater Lucile. Guilty by association. LOL


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah I started something. That was the first time she ever got ice cream. Today she sat in front of the freezer all day--hoping I would do it again.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I can't believe I missed this thread. DH is by far the guilty party, overfeeding both the dogs and any wildlife he comes in contact with. My daughter's two small african frogs have 
beer bellies now and the two neighborhood sandhill cranes all but ring my front doorbell demanding their ritz crackers. I have put my foot down with the fur kids though and have put all treats on lockdown.


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

Actually, in MY house, it's the man who dispenses treats. I don't really believe in them, though I'm not against an OCCASIONAL one.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I confess, the main treat giver in our house is me. Not only when we're training but after I trim their nails, finish bathing/grooming, when Ume has gone potty outside (she's still learning and has had no accidents in over two weeks), and if they've all been super good for me during the day.

Historically I have given human food on occasion, but I'm trying to break myself (and them) of that habit. Ume hasn't had any human food as a snack so she has absolutely no interest in whatever I might be eating.


----------

